# Who here plays the guitar??



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Just post anything interesting about your musical side, what guitar do you play, and how long have you plyed it for???.......or does anyone play a different instrument??

I will start first.

I have played the piano for 5 years, though I have recently moved onto the guitar (played for a year and a half). I play a custom made fender strat.

Can't wait to here a little about what you are all playing !!

Post away









Cheers,
AJ


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

Hiya. I play guitar and bass. I've got a few bits and pieces but i'm currently playing a Hofner violin bass in a Beatles covers band.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been playing guitar for years.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have an old Swedish made Vega by Martin and play a little. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a couple guitars...an Epiphone SG 400 and a Fender clone. (Davidson).
Both play well. I am not very good but I can play loud! I have a 75 watt, Line 6 modeling amp and a piggyback cabinite, with two, 10 inch speakers. Also I have a Custom, tube..hybrid amp that sounds really good.
I like to play heavy metal.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

guitar for a few years.

I have an Epiphone Masterbilt acoustic/electric, and a Les Paul.

My favorite rock band are the red hot chili peppers, although I dont listen to rock that much anymore. I still play their songs with my friends when we jam though.

I like making blues/jazz guitar licks to sample into my mpc when I produce.


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow, who knew you could enjoy singshots AND music !! haha

Sounds great everyone,

Bunny buster,
Heavy metal is the way to go, thats one of my favourite genres of music,however it can be a little difficult on the strat at times due to it having more of a blues vibe rather than a heavy metal tone to it......may be time for a pickup change.

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

AJT said:


> Wow, who knew you could enjoy singshots AND music !! haha
> 
> Sounds great everyone,
> 
> ...


 With my Line 6 modeling amp...I can make it sound anyway I want


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

The line 6 amps look very nice, I have not seen them in any NZ stores......yet....might have to keep a look out then.

Just a question, might be somethig a little more suited to a guitar forum of some sort, though do new pickups make the biggest change to how a guitar sounds?? Or what can you do to improve sound in a guitar??

Just asking cause I have recetly bought a $350.00 chinese strat copy (I am a strat man), and am having a little fun playing around with it, but I am just wondering if (in your thoughts) it can be improved to a higher level, similair to a more expensive guitar, and what parts need to be changed to do this?? A new project haha

Any suggestions would be great.

AJ


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

bunnybuster said:


> I am not very good but I can play loud!


Right on, dude! Sounds like me back when I used to play bass guitar!


----------



## Robin (Oct 7, 2010)

I play the ukulele, nice littele traveling instrument! (link1, link2 & link3)

I played the guitar for many years but because we (=my wife and me) travel so much I was looking for a smaller instrument. 
Actualy I have been in love with them for some time, they are so nice, small and nice sounding.

If you have the opportunity to try a reasonable quality uke try it one time, it is fun!

All the best,

Robin


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

As an ex guitar shop owner (sold it last xmas) i think you're on the right track AJT. If the strat copy feels comfortable and the action's okay then yes, new pickups is the best way to get a better tone. Putting good p/ups in a cheap guitar is a common practice, it's called hotrodding, and can make it sound like a much more expensive model. A pair of Seymour Duncan's or Dimazio's or similar would put it in the same league tonewise as say a Highway Strat. A pair would cost around £120 new in the U.K, second hand off ebay more like £40. Rock and metal players sometimes just change the bridge p/up which is about £70/£20. If you can wield a soldering iron you can do the work yourself, it's not difficult. 
Good project. Enjoy!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Robin said:


> I play the ukulele, nice littele traveling instrument! (link1, link2 & link3)
> 
> I played the guitar for many years but because we (=my wife and me) travel so much I was looking for a smaller instrument.
> Actualy I have been in love with them for some time, they are so nice, small and nice sounding.
> ...


I just picked myself up a tenor uke, Love it.

Not very good yet but I just absolutely love the mellow sound, Great for relaxing.


----------



## Robin (Oct 7, 2010)

Hahaha, Nice, I'm happy.

Some usefull links for me and probably for other uke players;

very usefull uke cordfinder & play along songs; http://www.ukulele.nl/
Nice video lessons good info; http://ukuleleunderground.com/
Some simple songbooks to print; http://www.tusc.co.uk/songbook.html
Many preformances; http://ukuleledisco.com/clips
pdf's of songs in tab; http://www.muffin.ne..._Tablature.html
Nice you tube channel; http://www.youtube.com/user/boskohoney
If you are looking for more; http://www.boatpaddl...eles.com/top50/

All the best, Robin


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I've been a musician for years.... guess I still am.








There probably isn't a genre that I haven't played roots music through rock and still do since I just love makin' music. I attended university on a music and ministry scholarship, so it partially paid for my eduction, but I'm not high brow about music. I believe that that the most fun comes from a bunch of guys/gals sitting around playin' some tunes together. It's not about how good you are, but about how much fun it is!!!
I play acoustic guitar (have classical, Alvarez 6 string, Fender 12 string) piano, several styles of 5 string Banjo, some sax, and other wind instruments, and even a little ukulele (even a banjo one) as well Robin.
Nice to see some other musicians here!!!


----------

